# The dichotomy of the GSD in two pictures...



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

I am a proud member of a regal and noble breed...









Or not.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL cute.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I laughed out loud.

My vet said no other dog can put on a worried expression better than a GSD 

And by the way, your dog is gorgeous.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Hahaha, that's great. Made me chuckle. And the hidden truth of our beloved breed lol.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

THAT was worth a laugh ..haha.

Nice captions


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

:rofl: so funny and so true!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! Very cute.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just when you want to brag on them..........they do something silly...........

I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

My husband came in from the other room to see why I was laughing so hard. What a beautiful dog. And what a perfectly goofy expression.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL!! What a great comparison, made my day


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

omg, love that 2nd picture, how cute is he!!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

:rofl:

Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I love the bottom picture


----------



## ChiliD (Nov 1, 2011)

Ha! That's hilarious.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

or not....:rofl: 

I needed a good laugh. Thanks.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That was too funny!!Beautiful dog!! Thanks!!
WD can look so regal sometimes but then he drops his ball in his water bucket and stares at while the water drips from his mouth. They do have so many expressions.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Thanks*

I love it. Thanks for posting. So true!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Now that is just awesome! :rofl:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I was not expecting that second picture so I laughed out loud as well! very cute!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cracked up!!! What a great shot!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Ain't that the truth LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That made me laugh.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilliam (Dec 1, 2012)

That picture is AWESOME!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

ahhhhhhaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love it . I totally agree the GSD is tops in both majesty and goofiness :wub:


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I too busted out laughing.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl:

One of the best "derp" pictures I have seen


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

That was too cute!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey thanks for all the replies. Believe me, it cracked me up too.

Still does. I didn't even realize I'd taken that second one until I came inside and downloaded the images. Myself, I think it's that hanging pink tongue that makes the second image so ridiculously goofy.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That was great, thank you


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Great pictures! Gave me my morning laugh! There is definitely something unique about our Shepherds!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

I am usually Mr. Crabby Pants in the morning but this had me laughing


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 4, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> .....no other dog can put on a worried expression better than a GSD .......


So true! One of the things I love about GSD's is how expressive their faces are.

Such a cute pic.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you truly captured the essence of the breed in two photos! I LOVE that second picture. I laughed out loud too.


----------



## Leya's Mom (Nov 20, 2012)

Stop being so cute and adorable, doggie!


----------

